# Looking For A Female RP Partner (Fat Furry)



## HuskyAstro (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm looking for a girl into fat furries to RP with. Message me if you're interested!
Skype: Astro Husky 
(I'm the one with this profile picture) www.dropbox.com: yes.jpg


----------

